# Spin Flies



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Tied some more flies today and then made them into inline spinners.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice, I have a few fly spinners, black body with red tail and tan body with brown hackle seem to be my best bites.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice. Those are spiffy.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

The walleye killers


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks everyone, I'm getting in a groove with making them. I ordered a hundred dollars worth of 3/4 oz Northland fireball jigs and Colorado blades that have awesome holographic paintings on them and will be making some stuff with them soon too.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Those ARE nice!


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Tied a few new flies and assembled the spinners with some cool Northland Tackle Baitfish Colorado blades I received this week. I'm ready for this weather to break!


----------

